
3,450 Trump Family's Registered Domains Exposed - shakauy
https://securitytrails.com/blog/trump-family-domains
======
ccris
”IHateTrumpVodka.com”? I wonder if the worry is justified that there are
people who want that domain but then cannot come up with something equally
catchy, so they’ll simply give up.

~~~
computer22
Haha, yeah - it's not like there could be i-hate-trump-vodka.com... or...
something...

